# Best Gear Aquisition of 2006



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am thinking the Vox AC30BM and the Custom Lado would be the best for me in 2006. Will try to top that this year. Always more to buy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Martin J41S hands down!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me its the Fender Princeton Reverb II. After changing tubes, speakers and putting in some mods, I have it sounding the way I want it to. I call it my "baby twin".


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I managed to sneak in a '67 Hummingbird on the second last day. It's definitely my fave.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My Reverend Goblin and my Reverend Charger 290 aren't just my best purchases of 2006, but my best gear purchases ever.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*A great year for me!*

I can honestly say that I made the two best guitar aquisitions of my lifetime. First, a Larrivee D-40 (one of only 40 produced for Long and McQuade in 2006) and then Faracaster's Larrivee L-09K (#9 of 10 produced for the twelthfret in 2006). I am so not worthy...I never even dreamed of owning one of these incredible guitars. I play every single day now, and isn't that the point? 

I don't intend to hi-jack this thread...its possible that 2007 will not pass without me getting my sandwich clamps on a parlor guitar. A Larrivee P-09 with rosewood back will do nicely, but a mahogony top P-05MT might be worth holding out for. I am considering changing my handle from lolligagger to larriveer, or possibly larrivoyeur.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine has got to be my MIK Tokai Love Rock Custom. I know it,s not an expensive guitar but I just love the way it looks ,plays and sounds. And the only thing I have changed on it was the strings...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

my mesa mark 2b, it was on craiglist titled "mesaboogie $500" got it for $450 built like a tank and sounds huge, only draw back is that it's hard to find the tones this amp can deliver....not "plug and play" the clean chanel has so much spank, it will cut through anything:rockon2:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez....I have three I think. 

For Amps......My two Kingsley's. A Deluxe 30 T and a Deluxe 50 .:2guns: 
For Guitars....My Gustavsson Bluesmaster .None 

That was hard, as 2006 was a banner year in good G.A.S. Lots of really worthy gear. The Collings CL Deluxe, My Tiexiara 45, (reviews to come), My PRS McCarty Rosewood Standard Soapbar, Divided By Thirteen RSA 23, Suhr Classic T,
57' Fender Esquire, 68' Fender Strat, 73' Hiwatt 50  

And....Gone in 2006, but not forgotten :frown: 
Komet 60, Larrivee 12th Fret special Koa L-09K (I know she's in good hands Dale), Baker B1C, Baker BJ Black Limba, Dumble Overdrive Special and many others who served me well.

Cheers and Happy New Year !!!!!!!
Pete


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Out of all the guitars I got this year, the best is a custom Jackson Soloist with a cool splatter paint job and reverse shark fins...........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ibanez SR506 hands down.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

My Taylor GSR:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...aerodyne tele, vox da5, suhr silent backplate system, suhr single coils, boss dd20 and barber tone press.

-dh


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked up a Gibson SG Special in mid-December. Wine red. I think it looks a lot sharper than the "cherry" finish on the standards. That's why I bought it over a standard actually. The special actually looks cherry. The standards look orange to me.

I thought I was gonna hate the stock 490 in the bridge position, but it turns out I love it. Gem of a neck too.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I picked up a Gibson SG Special in mid-December. Wine red. I think it looks a lot sharper than the "cherry" finish on the standards. That's why I bought it over a standard actually. The special actually looks cherry. The standards look orange to me.
> 
> I thought I was gonna hate the stock 490 in the bridge position, but it turns out I love it. Gem of a neck too.


I tried a standard SG with 50's neck not too long ago, man what a rock machine, sustain for days:confused-smiley-010


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i found an 01 sg standard used at L&M in august and it pretty quickly overshadowed the 04 i had owned at that point. it's nicely broken in and has a great feel. probably my favourite guitar and my best find last year.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Dr. Z Carmen Ghia. What a fantastic little blues amp.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

It's gotta be my Les Paul Studio. I've played so many guitars after I got it but none have the same feel or sound. It's pretty much the perfect guitar for me. I'm also diggin the Valve jr. I got for x-mas. I just can't believe how much I spent on gear this year, A LP, 12-string acoustic, cheap bass, two amps and bunch of pedals and other stuff. My 2007 budget will be a lot less.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> It's gotta be my Les Paul Studio. I've played so many guitars after I got it but none have the same feel or sound. It's pretty much the perfect guitar for me. I'm also diggin the Valve jr. I got for x-mas. I just can't believe how much I spent on gear this year, A LP, 12-string acoustic, cheap bass, two amps and bunch of pedals and other stuff. My 2007 budget will be a lot less.


I love my studio. They are great guitars. I had Jon Moore in Hamilton (www.tonefordays.com) wind me a set of his PAF humbuckers, and WOW, classic LP sound.


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

My orange Gretsch 5120.
I've wanted a Gretsch for a good many years and my wife convinced me to just buy one. granted its the entry-level hollowbody in the lineup but ALL Gretsch's are awesome. This is also the first guitar I've ever bought that didn't need any futzing with from the factory. Plus there are certain things you can do ONLY with a Gretsch, like the big kerranggggg sound!


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

my 88 62 reissue strat, reliced, sanded neck, 12" radius, jumbo frets, lindy fralin pickup in bridge.... for 700$, my favourite strat i've ever owned.


few others i should mention, 52 reissue tele which i don't have anymore , gretsch country club, xotic rc booster, boss dd-20. and martin acoustic. ohh and byoc vb-2 vibrato....

man, i was on a spree this year.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

My best find this year had to be the matching 2-12 cabinet (JTMC212) for my JTM60. I've been watching for one of these for a long time, then one day one appeared online in the Okanagan Online Classifieds, $325 I think it was.

Number 2 would be finally breaking down and buying an MAudio Prokeys 88SX Stage Piano. No real 'score' here, I paid full retail at L&M, but at $465 new they feel like a score.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

2002 PRS Santana III from Faracaster. Very articulate and responsive. I almost foolishly sold it in order to fund some GAS, but in the end I could not go thru with it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I didn't buy much in '06. The "best" purchase was probably Jeff Flowerday's BF Deluxe even though I needed another Deluxe like a hole in the head. You can never have too many old Fender amps. My Trainwreck Express clone I got in '06 is pretty nice too.

I also got a Boss RC-50 Loop station last week that looks like it will be a lot of fun.

Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I failed to mentioned in my post about a Martin Newall 18 watt Marshall clone bought again from Faracaster. I just finished playing it rather loudly with the Santana III and this thing does the Marshall thing better than Marshall. Just guitar, cord and amp. Hot, blue and righteous. Nothing else needed! I have to admit, Faracaster does know his gear:bow: .


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*2006*

I didnt buy much last year either. But I did find a really nice 87-89 production period Kramer Pacer Custom 1 for 450 CDN here in Sudbury at a hock shop....that was in November.Amazing shape save for some rust on the Floyd Rose.
I also bought a Korg AX3000G..........which has some nice amp settings in it and it is easy to navigate.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Something I've always wanted but could never find the right one for me, my '03 Les Paul Standard:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Something I've always wanted but could never find the right one for me, my '03 Les Paul Standard:


 Nice score Tarbender! I know what you mean about Les Pauls, you have to try them out... but when you find that magical one... I have a 70 Goldtop that I bought nearly 10 years that I will never sell.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Coolest in '06? An Anderson cobra, test unit #1 - in natural, rare satin finish, H2+ and H1- non trem. Its a solid Cobra, and was the one Guitar Player Magazine reviewed in the tele shootout in "93 - the issue with Albert Collins on the cover. Feel lucky to have it - am a huge Anderson fan!

Peter


----------

